# damascus sisters



## hellize (Apr 12, 2019)

Greetings everyone,

I have two damascus sisters to show today. 
Handy little tools and ideal companions for longer walks in the forest or on mountain hikes. Helpful at peeling an apple, when you sit on a fallen tree trunk at lunch time, while goblins are lurking behind you in the bushes. Carving stuff into a stick to pass time in the hung up cage waiting for the water to boil up in the huge cauldron, after the goblins rushed you and dragged you away to their cave in the thick woods. Guess who's coming to dinner?! And finally eviscerating those pesky goblins with great delight, after you manage to free yourself from their primitive cage, thanks also to your trusty little knife and a well developed frontal lobe

They are both 25 cm / 9.8 inch long, the blade is 13.5 cm/ 5.3 inch long, 35 mm/ 1.4 inch wide and 5 mm/ 0.2 inch thick . It is forged of 5160 and 1.2516 steels with a solid 5160 core. 
The handle is made of deer antler and leather disks.
The sheath is made of 4 mm/ 0.16 inch thick, sturdy cowhide.


----------



## Michi (Apr 12, 2019)

These are very, very beautiful!


----------



## hellize (Apr 12, 2019)

Michi said:


> These are very, very beautiful!


Many thanks for the appreciation!


----------



## milkbaby (Apr 12, 2019)

The knives are quite nice as usual! :thumbsup:

The text not as creative as usual.


----------



## daveb (Apr 12, 2019)

Yeah, a bit of a re-run. Haven't we killed those goblins once before? [emoji41]


----------



## hellize (Apr 13, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> The knives are quite nice as usual! :thumbsup:
> 
> The text not as creative as usual.


Thanks! Well the Muse's not are evenly kind on every day, my friend.


----------



## hellize (Apr 13, 2019)

daveb said:


> Yeah, a bit of a re-run. Haven't we killed those goblins once before? [emoji41]


Same concept, same story


----------

